# blue dog question



## Benjie Boswell

I see that there seems to be several blue dog hunters here. I have been wondering if you are on a competition cast of all blue dogs, and all the dogs are struck in deep       (75-100yds) and then 1 dog walks up to the cast, how do you know who to minus if you can't catch the dog?


----------



## poolecw

If a dog is delared struck but comes in to the cast, he is minused for quiting the trail.  

Here it is in the rulebook:

4(e) When a dog quits a trail that is being worked and
comes in, he will be minused, Judges decision


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Benjie Boswell said:


> I see that there seems to be several blue dog hunters here. I have been wondering if you are on a competition cast of all blue dogs, and all the dogs are struck in deep       (75-100yds) and then 1 dog walks up to the cast, how do you know who to minus if you can't catch the dog?



The Walcur dog from the cast 3 miles down the road cause he is comin to see what a coon in a tree looks like ..............

Blue Dog Mafia


----------



## thomas gose

QUOTE=Benjie Boswell;3633247]I see that there seems to be several blue dog hunters here. I have been wondering if you are on a competition cast of all blue dogs, and all the dogs are struck in deep       (75-100yds) and then 1 dog walks up to the cast, how do you know who to minus if you can't catch the dog?[/QUOTE]

thas funny! here we go again!


----------



## willcox

75-100 yds isnt deep unless you are hunting walcurs. if a walcur gets that far without making a tree he must have been turned out in a field unless he's out of breathe from all the babbling he's done in those first few yards!
jmfdakaniterider2 you've been with enough to know that walcurs know coons are big tall animals with limbs and leaves sticking off of them . thats why they win so much in the summer -- more coons! sure they win a bunch of hunts but think about this 4 walcurs and their handlers on a cast is like turning 4 shoplifters loose in wally world without the cameras on--- anything goes


----------



## Benjie Boswell

I was just kinda curious, it's hard enough to minus a dog when they don't all look the same. I've also wondered  if everybody just handles a dog at the tree and then they sort out which dog is which according to the collar. It could really get confusing on a redbone cast.


----------



## all ticked up

Benjie Boswell said:


> I see that there seems to be several blue dog hunters here. I have been wondering if you are on a competition cast of all blue dogs, and all the dogs are struck in deep       (75-100yds) and then 1 dog walks up to the cast, how do you know who to minus if you can't catch the dog?



if u can't catch it then it didn't walk up to the cast so there is no minus if u have a child that plays ball how do u know witch one is yours??


----------



## poolecw

Benjie Boswell said:


> I was just kinda curious, it's hard enough to minus a dog when they don't all look the same. I've also wondered  if everybody just handles a dog at the tree and then they sort out which dog is which according to the collar. It could really get confusing on a redbone cast.



If you don't know what you're dog looks like or sounds like, then you really shouldn't be entering a competition hunt.....


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels

Most of those Ball Players have Numbers On Their Backs!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## thomas gose

all ticked up said:


> if u can't catch it then it didn't walk up to the cast so there is no minus if u have a child that plays ball how do u know witch one is yours??





poolecw said:


> If you don't know what you're dog looks like or sounds like, then you really shouldn't be entering a competition hunt.....



Are yall half owners in that dog in yalls avatar?


----------



## Benjie Boswell

all ticked up said:


> if u can't catch it then it didn't walk up to the cast so there is no minus if u have a child that plays ball how do u know witch one is yours??



depends on how he is playing  I've seen alot of people who know everything there is to know about their dog, suddenly not be able to pick him out of a lineup of poodles. I just figured it might get real interesting when they are all twins. so if a dog quits a track and comes by the cast peeing on bushes but isn't handled, there is no minus?


----------



## poolecw

thomas gose said:


> Are yall half owners in that dog in yalls avatar?



Definetly not the same dog...

I guess we need to start putting jerseys on them.


----------



## poolecw

Benjie Boswell said:


> depends on how he is playing  I've seen alot of people who know everything there is to know about their dog, suddenly not be able to pick him out of a lineup of poodles. I just figured it might get real interesting when they are all twins. so if a dog quits a track and comes by the cast peeing on bushes but isn't handled, there is no minus?



Thats a "judge's call" type situation.  Just because a dog comes by the cast, he hasn't necessarily quit the track.  But if a dog was out in the woods trailing and then out of the blue pops up by the cast, he is minused.


----------



## willcox

sounds like you are too used to hunting in those 4 dog shoplifter casts mentioned earlier   a good judge could figure it out. if hes mine he'll have a size 11 hanging out of his *ss and you can minus him.   i can understand your confusion as yall have to see a dog to know who's he is cause all of yall's walkers sound alike . they all start when their feet hit the dirt and the only way you know they are treed is they stop moving. that same voice they all have can no doubt be traced to the beagle in their family tree [or family coon whatever yall call it]


----------



## all ticked up

Benjie Boswell said:


> depends on how he is playing


so u would pick out one that is doing it right and claim that one sounds just like a walcur man lol the dog in my avatar was put in his first hunt at a 1 1/2 old and made nite champ before he turned 2 and yours did what?? oh mine won't be 2 until the 21st of this month


----------



## Benjie Boswell

Mine? Oh I haven't ever owned one good enough to be "nite champion", I just piddle with a few poo eaters. I hope to be able to own one someday, but I probably won't. I don't hunt to many of those United Kindergarten Club hunts.


----------



## all ticked up

Benjie Boswell said:


> Mine? Oh I haven't ever owned one good enough to be "nite champion", I just piddle with a few poo eaters. I hope to be able to own one someday, but I probably won't. I don't hunt to many of those United Kindergarten Club hunts.



you said it not me i think once u make nite champ u move up to the first grade.


----------



## Matt Stephens

and if you had a real dog it wouldnt take that long and im not meaning a slow blue dog


----------



## ga logger

Matt Stephens said:


> and if you had a real dog it wouldnt take that long and im not meaning a slow blue dog


this should get good now    oh boy


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Benjie Boswell said:


> Mine? Oh I haven't ever owned one good enough to be "nite champion", I just piddle with a few poo eaters. I hope to be able to own one someday, but I probably won't. I don't hunt to many of those United Kindergarten Club hunts.



Then that right there answers your first question 

If ya hunt your dog then you know your dog

UKC PKC or the AKC are all good for us Houndsmen , but if ya don't hunt them don't knock them

Blue Dog Mafia


----------



## ga logger

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Then that right there answers your first question
> 
> If ya hunt your dog then you know your dog
> 
> UKC PKC or the AKC are all good for us Houndsmen , but if ya don't hunt them don't knock them
> 
> Blue Dog Mafia


im with you on that one blue dog man.  and  thank god for them clubs for us to enjoy our sport


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

ga logger said:


> im with you on that one blue dog man.  and  thank god for them clubs for us to enjoy our sport



That might be the only thing we will ever agree on , but it's true................Blue Dog Mafia


----------



## ga logger

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> That might be the only thing we will ever agree on , but it's true................Blue Dog Mafia


you were doing good till you put that big blue word up


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

ga logger said:


> you were doing good till you put that big blue word up




Blue Dog Mafia

If ya ain't in then watch your tails cause we comin to a town near you... Cause there ain't a Rickey we can't find............


----------



## ga logger

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Blue Dog Mafia
> 
> If ya ain't in then watch your tails cause we comin to a town near you... Cause there ain't a Rickey we can't find............


----------



## all ticked up

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Blue Dog Mafia
> 
> If ya ain't in then watch your tails cause we comin to a town near you... Cause there ain't a Rickey we can't find............



do i need to worry or what??


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

all ticked up said:


> do i need to worry or what??



Ain't you Blue

But then again only you know if you fear the ...


Blue Dog Mafia


----------



## all ticked up

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Ain't you Blue
> Blue Dog Mafia



from head to toe heard ur noggin was swole up after that hunt this past week said they had to wrap an ace bandage around to keep the swellin down u goin to the pkc hunt this weekend??


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

all ticked up let me get with the other 2 voting members and see what they say ...
Once your in your in for life 


Blue Dog Mafia


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

all ticked up said:


> from head to toe heard ur noggin was swole up after that hunt this past week said they had to wrap an ace bandage around to keep the swellin down u goin to the pkc hunt this weekend??



LOL Whooped them with a dog that took on a train and won3 weeks ago .

Naw can't make it gotta work


Blue Dog Mafia


----------



## Benjie Boswell

all joking aside now boys, I've been fooling with hounds over 30 years and have hunted all registrys, ukc included. I even got in Prohound magazine 3 months in a row, (course that was on the list of dogs scratched for fighting more than once) but that wasn't my fault. Anyway, I have owned a few decent dogs and a whole lot of sorry ones, but they have all been fun. I just like to stir up the off colored dog owners every now and then.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Benjie Boswell said:


> all joking aside now boys, I've been fooling with hounds over 30 years and have hunted all registrys, ukc included. I even got in Prohound magazine 3 months in a row, (course that was on the list of dogs scratched for fighting more than once) but that wasn't my fault. Anyway, I have owned a few decent dogs and a whole lot of sorry ones, but they have all been fun. I just like to stir up the off colored dog owners every now and then.



Oh so you had Fighting Beagles


----------



## all ticked up

Benjie Boswell said:


> all joking aside now boys, I've been fooling with hounds over 30 years and have hunted all registrys, ukc included. I even got in Prohound magazine 3 months in a row, (course that was on the list of dogs scratched for fighting more than once) but that wasn't my fault. Anyway, I have owned a few decent dogs and a whole lot of sorry ones, but they have all been fun. I just like to stir up the off colored dog owners every now and then.



i surely hope u don't think i take it to the heart i don't care if u have a house cat that will tree one ill be there


----------



## all ticked up

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Oh so you had Fighting Beagles



i wonder if they put cockspurs on them


----------



## Benjie Boswell

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Oh so you had Fighting Beagles



I preferred to think of her as a tri-colored alligator, with a very short fuse


----------



## thomas gose

Benjie Boswell said:


> I preferred to think of her as a tri-colored alligator, with a very short fuse



i had one i called a tri colored poulan cause when she treed you couldnt see a coon for the saw dust flyin!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

willcox said:


> 75-100 yds isnt deep unless you are hunting walcurs. if a walcur gets that far without making a tree he must have been turned out in a field unless he's out of breathe from all the babbling he's done in those first few yards!
> jmfdakaniterider2 you've been with enough to know that walcurs know coons are big tall animals with limbs and leaves sticking off of them . thats why they win so much in the summer -- more coons! sure they win a bunch of hunts but think about this 4 walcurs and their handlers on a cast is like turning 4 shoplifters loose in wally world without the cameras on--- anything goes



Preach on Brother


----------



## willcox

benjie boswell said:


> all joking aside now boys, i've been fooling with hounds over 30 years and have hunted all registrys, ukc included. I even got in prohound magazine 3 months in a row, (course that was on the list of dogs scratched for fighting more than once) but that wasn't my fault. Anyway, i have owned a few decent dogs and a whole lot of sorry ones, but they have all been fun. I just like to stir up the off colored dog owners every now and then.



i agree . Good ones of all colors and i imagine everybody on here knows where some of their own breed preference  are that need lead poisoning too. I sure do !!!


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Blue Dog Mafia
> 
> If ya ain't in then watch your tails cause we comin to a town near you... Cause there ain't a Rickey we can't find............


I aint..Does that mean you are sending a mafia member or 2 to our ukc hunt next fri the 12th of june I'll be sure to look for ya'll.. I'd love to draw 3 blue dogs


----------



## ga logger

GA DAWG said:


> I aint..Does that mean you are sending a mafia member or 2 to our ukc hunt next fri the 12th of june I'll be sure to look for ya'll.. I'd love to draw 3 blue dogs


boy what you talking about that would be a dream come true


----------



## GA DAWG

ga logger said:


> boy what you talking about that would be a dream come true


I figure they would get scratched for fighting or something then I'd get hunt alone for and hour and 59 min


----------



## ga logger

GA DAWG said:


> I figure they would get scratched for fighting or something then I'd get hunt alone for and hour and 59 min


----------



## all ticked up

GA DAWG said:


> I aint..Does that mean you are sending a mafia member or 2 to our ukc hunt next fri the 12th of june I'll be sure to look for ya'll.. I'd love to draw 3 blue dogs



to bad thats my b-day cause i would love to come up and draw out with three walcurs


----------



## Blue Iron

ga logger said:


> boy what you talking about that would be a dream come true


 
Can't speak for the "Mafia" but it would be a nightmare if you drew ol' Brummy!


----------



## willcox

all ticked up said:


> to bad thats my b-day cause i would love to come up and draw out with three walcurs



you would need a cut vest and helmet for yourdog to do that kenny. the way you like to cut down trees to show those boys they aint got a coon north ga will look like kansas!!!


----------



## ryan_beasley

heck i would pull a show dog off the bench if i knew that i only had to beat 3 blues!!!   (oh yea...he'd be red too)


----------



## ga logger

Blue Iron said:


> Can't speak for the "Mafia" but it would be a nightmare if you drew ol' Brummy!


haha boy were you been at i cant keep up with you and your pics you got something new on there every day.that dont look like no old toya your driving.whats tha deal blue


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> I aint..Does that mean you are sending a mafia member or 2 to our ukc hunt next fri the 12th of june I'll be sure to look for ya'll.. I'd love to draw 3 blue dogs



Be careful of what ya wish for.......
PM me with details and directions


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

ryan_beasley said:


> heck i would pull a show dog off the bench if i knew that i only had to beat 3 blues!!!   (oh yea...he'd be red too)



Bring that red dog to us will be glad to put up 3 blues and show ya a Rickey
Blue Dog Mafia


----------



## ga logger

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Be careful of what ya wish for.......
> PM me with details and directions



dont take that ga dawg tell how to get there to walker land ...walker mafia is in full power these days


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

ga logger said:


> dont take that ga dawg tell how to get there to walker land ...walker mafia is in full power these days




One thing about it the Blue Dog Mafia  ain't scared of the them Beagle thugs


----------



## all ticked up

ryan_beasley said:


> heck i would pull a show dog off the bench if i knew that i only had to beat 3 blues!!!   (oh yea...he'd be red too)



i don't know about the red dog on the tree but the one on the left put a beatin on me at the waycross bench show lol (or at least it looks like the same one)


----------



## all ticked up

willcox said:


> you would need a cut vest and helmet for yourdog to do that kenny. the way you like to cut down trees to show those boys they aint got a coon north ga will look like kansas!!!



yea i don't play that well he might be there if its got a holler we choppin that ol sayin the proofs in the puddin if ur to scared to swing that ole east wing u know urs lied


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

all ticked up said:


> i don't know about the red dog on the tree but the one on the left put a beatin on me at the waycross bench show lol (or at least it looks like the same one)



They all look the same 

But we ain't gonna hunt a bench


----------



## ryan_beasley

no...the one in waycross is Rocket.  yall were talkin about the tri colored alligators, well he's the red version! lol  in the pic is camo.  he's out in oregon now.  i'd love to hunt rocket against ya'll but we'd have to do a time test b/c i'm not paying vet bills for ya when he gets done. lol   i've been in the big events and i can tell ya first hand i don't have what it takes right now....but i won't be embarrassed at your local events.  especially against some blue dogs!  as long as hannah stays home!  ya'll know who i'm talkin about.  she's nice!


----------



## ga logger

ryan_beasley said:


> no...the one in waycross is Rocket.  yall were talkin about the tri colored alligators, well he's the red version! lol  in the pic is camo.  he's out in oregon now.  i'd love to hunt rocket against ya'll but we'd have to do a time test b/c i'm not paying vet bills for ya when he gets done. lol   i've been in the big events and i can tell ya first hand i don't have what it takes right now....but i won't be embarrassed at your local events.  especially against some blue dogs!  as long as hannah stays home!  ya'll know who i'm talkin about.  she's nice!


wait a min didnt rocket and sounder hunt on a cast a year or two ago.i might be thinking about some one else.the one im thinking about ol boy from gray hunted him in the hunt


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

ryan_beasley said:


> no...the one in waycross is Rocket.  yall were talkin about the tri colored alligators, well he's the red version! lol  in the pic is camo.  he's out in oregon now.  i'd love to hunt rocket against ya'll but we'd have to do a time test b/c i'm not paying vet bills for ya when he gets done. lol   i've been in the big events and i can tell ya first hand i don't have what it takes right now....but i won't be embarrassed at your local events.  especially against some blue dogs!  as long as hannah stays home!  ya'll know who i'm talkin about.  she's nice!



I ain't knockin Hanna but there are other Blue dogs ya gotta worry about ...........

Ole train wreck Hub , Psycho Sam and  Southern Mystic Dixie ain't nothin to take to lightly


----------



## ryan_beasley

Rocket is 2 so wouldn't have been him.  And don't get all upset man i know there's good ones else where, but i'd be willing to bet money theres not another blue with as an impressive win list going right now as hannah in ga.  (the brookfield and abac coonhunters hunts don't count)


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

ryan_beasley said:


> Rocket is 2 so wouldn't have been him.  And don't get all upset man i know there's good ones else where, but i'd be willing to bet money theres not another blue with as an impressive win list going right now as hannah in ga.  (the brookfield and abac coonhunters hunts don't count)



Ya U right in the AKC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ga logger

i know i havnt never hunted with  hann but they say shes a nice hound .and im not talking about people on here talking about her


----------



## willcox

ryan_beasley said:


> heck i would pull a show dog off the bench if i knew that i only had to beat 3 blues!!!   (oh yea...he'd be red too)



THAT BENCH IS THE ONLY PLACE A RED DOG CAN COMPETE. REDBONES ARE THE ONLY THING BELOW PLOTTS ON THE COONDOG FOOD CHAIN AREN'T THEY


----------



## ryan_beasley

ouch...lol  below a plott really??? lol     being the underdog has its advantages.  I've hunted with a PILE of people that said "you know that's the first redbone i've ever seen tree a coon"  lol   I don't mind it, its all in what you like.  some people like sitting around a fire chatting while they're blues work a track... its just not for me.     and once again this would be funner if i had a dog worth carrying all over the country... i'm just  so don't get mad "mafia".  I'm apologizing bc i don't know if  ya'll are violent or not...never heard of ya'll before...lol


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

ryan_beasley said:


> ouch...lol  below a plott really??? lol     being the underdog has its advantages.  I've hunted with a PILE of people that said "you know that's the first redbone i've ever seen tree a coon"  lol   I don't mind it, its all in what you like.  some people like sitting around a fire chatting while they're blues work a track... its just not for me.     and once again this would be funner if i had a dog worth carrying all over the country... i'm just  so don't get mad "mafia".  I'm apologizing bc i don't know if  ya'll are violent or not...never heard of ya'll before...lol



The Blue Dog Mafia ain't violent we are just a group of guys that love to hunt Blue dogs and like to with others that don't


----------



## thomas gose

ryan_beasley said:


> ouch...lol  below a plott really??? lol     being the underdog has its advantages.  I've hunted with a PILE of people that said "you know that's the first redbone i've ever seen tree a coon"  lol   I don't mind it, its all in what you like.  some people like sitting around a fire chatting while they're blues work a track... its just not for me.     and once again this would be funner if i had a dog worth carrying all over the country... i'm just  so don't get mad "mafia".  I'm apologizing bc i don't know if  ya'll are violent or not...never heard of ya'll before...lol



they are too violent and tend to gang up on you!i got your back being your the only redbone boy on here i hate seein people gettin bullied!


----------



## ga logger

we might have to put this to a vote gose and let the redbone man in the walker mafia...will see what ga dawg thinks...


----------



## willcox

REDBONE MAN    YOUR AVITAR SAYS IT ALL. BEST I CAN SEE YOU ARE EITHER HAVING YOUR WAY WITH THAT REDBONE OR HAVING TO HOLD HIM ON THE TREE.  I ALWAYS HEARD IT TOOK A SPECIAL KIND TO HUNT A REDBONE


----------



## thomas gose

ga logger said:


> we might have to put this to a vote gose and let the redbone man in the walker mafia...will see what ga dawg thinks...



Ill agree to that logger. itll get awfully cold and lonely otherwise!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

ga logger said:


> we might have to put this to a vote gose and let the redbone man in the walker mafia...will see what ga dawg thinks...



So now we know where all the cross breeds are coming from ..........

Ya'll just throw a lil of this and that in and call them Walcurs


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

thomas gose said:


> they are too violent and tend to gang up on you!i got your back being your the only redbone boy on here i hate seein people gettin bullied!



Why ya wanna say that we are violent

least we ain't said nuthin bout your Blue shoes you are wearing in your pic they match your pants and shirt really good


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

willcox said:


> REDBONE MAN    YOUR AVITAR SAYS IT ALL. BEST I CAN SEE YOU ARE EITHER HAVING YOUR WAY WITH THAT REDBONE OR HAVING TO HOLD HIM ON THE TREE.  I ALWAYS HEARD IT TOOK A SPECIAL KIND TO HUNT A REDBONE





Willcox sometime you just ain't right


----------



## ryan_beasley

Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----.... nah that wasn't right at all.  Maybe this one won't get the criticism.  lol  And it proves i'll hunt a walker before a blue!   Here's a link to our walker... at 10 years old he's still tough.  http://wabashriverredbones.tripod.com/id18.html


----------



## thomas gose

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> least we ain't said nuthin bout your Blue shoes you are wearing in your pic they match your pants and shirt really good



those are my house slippers who says you need waders to duck hunt you just gotta be light on your feet!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

thomas gose said:


> those are my house slippers who says you need waders to duck hunt you just gotta be light on your feet!



Must hunt the Roost alot, round here we wear track shoes


----------



## thomas gose

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Must hunt the Roost alot, round here we wear track shoes



no roost shootin for me im to lazy to run from the law so i try my best to abide.


----------



## willcox

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Willcox sometime you just ain't right



JUST CALL IT LIKE I SEE IT. SURE AM GLAD HE CHANGED THAT PICTURE . THAT WAS UPSETTINGRECKON HIS NEW AVITAR MEANS EITHER HIS DOG WILL LIE OR ME TOO!!!LOL


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

willcox said:


> JUST CALL IT LIKE I SEE IT. SURE AM GLAD HE CHANGED THAT PICTURE . THAT WAS UPSETTINGRECKON HIS NEW AVITAR MEANS EITHER HIS DOG WILL LIE OR ME TOO!!!LOL



Some folks live on them ME TOO dogs

You and CP show dem boys in Waycross what the Blue Dog Mafia  is all about


----------



## all ticked up

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Some folks live on them ME TOO dogs
> 
> You and CP show dem boys in Waycross what the Blue Dog Mafia  is all about



u know its gonna be bad if that blue dog gets spanked by a tree beagle i sure would hate to half to leave u boys in the woods


----------



## all ticked up

ryan_beasley said:


> Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----.... nah that wasn't right at all.  Maybe this one won't get the criticism.  lol  And it proves i'll hunt a walker before a blue!   Here's a link to our walker... at 10 years old he's still tough.  http://wabashriverredbones.tripod.com/id18.html



how come u didn't finish him out to grand??


----------



## GA DAWG

all ticked up said:


> to bad thats my b-day cause i would love to come up and draw out with three walcurs


Dang,you really do wanna loose dont ya



jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Be careful of what ya wish for.......
> PM me with details and directions


I aint gotta pm it..Pretty simple for yall southern ga folk..Hit 75 north and boogie..Go through atlanta.Hit 85 north in atlanta then just outside of atlanta hit ga 400 north..Take off about 50 miles up it untill you come to hwy 136..Take a left on it and go about 20 miles.The club will be on the left..My names in the book if you get lost  Tell all the north ga mafia members to come to it also..If we get enough blue dogs there one might win a cast or atleast come in second in one


----------



## GA DAWG

ga logger said:


> we might have to put this to a vote gose and let the redbone man in the walker mafia...will see what ga dawg thinks...


Let him in! I hunt with a redbone all the time..Matter of fact wed night I saw one tree 3 coons!!


----------



## Blue Iron

GA DAWG said:


> Let him in! I hunt with a redbone all the time..Matter of fact wed night I saw one tree 3 coons!!


 
That is HARD to believe, all joking aside I've hunted with SEVERAL Red dogs and never seen one under a tree.

I talked to Justin last night, we're gonna get hooked up one night soon.  You gonna ride down?

Dean, thats an old pic, that was an '04 Ranger. When am I gonna get to see this high powered Walker go?


----------



## GA DAWG

Blue Iron said:


> That is HARD to believe, all joking aside I've hunted with SEVERAL Red dogs and never seen one under a tree.
> 
> I talked to Justin last night, we're gonna get hooked up one night soon.  You gonna ride down?
> 
> Dean, thats an old pic, that was an '04 Ranger. When am I gonna get to see this high powered Walker go?


Let me know when..I might come down if I can talk somebody into getting my dog..I dont like gators or cottonmouths AT ALL  Ask Justin about this redbone..Hes saw her do some jam up work..It surprizes me to She will put it on ya..Gotta be some walker in there somewhere


----------



## ga logger

Blue Iron said:


> That is HARD to believe, all joking aside I've hunted with SEVERAL Red dogs and never seen one under a tree.
> 
> I talked to Justin last night, we're gonna get hooked up one night soon.  You gonna ride down?
> 
> Dean, thats an old pic, that was an '04 Ranger. When am I gonna get to see this high powered Walker go?



right now im leting him rest up during the summer to much money there to let him get bite.after last weekend i said the heck with it right now . i had ticks on my head arm legs i told ol boy let me see that card .i had just about all i want.im going to mor. to a hunt to put sounder in the show if i can get three more wins he will be dual out.all the pkc hunts at our club are done now . i will be glad when they start back up.


----------



## ryan_beasley

old george could still make a grnt but he's like most high powered walkers...he's the most aggravating dog to handle ever.  easy to call, puts up a PILE of coon, accurate as they come, but besides coon hunting is aggravating as they come.  he can only be hunted in 2 hunts a year (if you know what i mean) and he's had 2 strokes, but is by far the best COONDOG (that's a mouth full and there's not many) that i've ever been in the woods with.  i'm just desktop coon hunting now though...its raining down here like always.  what club are ya'll in up north???  we never make it up that ways.


----------



## all ticked up

GA DAWG said:


> Dang,you really do wanna loose dont ya
> 
> I aint gotta pm it..Pretty simple for yall southern ga folk..Hit 75 north and boogie..Go through atlanta.Hit 85 north in atlanta then just outside of atlanta hit ga 400 north..Take off about 50 miles up it untill you come to hwy 136..Take a left on it and go about 20 miles.The club will be on the left..My names in the book if you get lost  Tell all the north ga mafia members to come to it also..If we get enough blue dogs there one might win a cast or atleast come in second in one



dont u worry if it works out right i should be coming up ur way sometime in july my wife has some family up there some where u might half to come get me cause i can't find crap up there(aint nothin there but roads and traffic signals) and after i lay a beatin on u i might half to walk back but thats ok to


----------



## GA DAWG

all ticked up said:


> dont u worry if it works out right i should be coming up ur way sometime in july my wife has some family up there some where u might half to come get me cause i can't find crap up there(aint nothin there but roads and traffic signals) and after i lay a beatin on u i might half to walk back but thats ok to


 I'm not really worried about the beating I'll get some feeders filled up real close to the rd so that blue can tree one up here


----------



## GA DAWG

Where all yall blue hunters go?????????? Is the Mafia ready for fri night?


----------



## hoopdaddy

Ukc rqe june 13th bring one of each breed color dont matter as long as theres 2 looking down                                  hoopdaddy


----------



## GA DAWG

hoopdaddy said:


> Ukc rqe june 13th bring one of each breed color dont matter as long as theres 2 looking down                                  hoopdaddy


I didnt know Rome had an RQE that night...Maybe it will have a good turnout!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> Where all yall blue hunters go?????????? Is the Mafia ready for fri night?




Blue Dog Mafia  has been winning our PKC cast all weekend ............



To far for me to make the road trip this time


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Blue Dog Mafia  has been winning our PKC cast all weekend ............
> 
> 
> 
> To far for me to make the road trip this time


Did yall get in the final 4 any? I'm proud aint non of the mafia coming..My female started bleeding today so I cant hunt it either


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> Did yall get in the final 4 any? I'm proud aint non of the mafia coming..My female started bleeding today so I cant hunt it either




5th Friday nite 

There will be some Mafia Kin  there i'm sure


----------



## bad mojo

Benji  it cant be that hard they wont hunt any futher than a 2 cell flashlite will shine


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

bad mojo said:


> Benji  it cant be that hard they wont hunt any futher than a 2 cell flashlite will shine



You must be talkin about the Walcur Mafia


----------



## hoopdaddy

Any of yall coming to rome rqe hope i guide some of this dog power i can guide in water or hills u choose and feel at home            hoopdaddy


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

hoopdaddy said:


> Any of yall coming to rome rqe hope i guide some of this dog power i can guide in water or hills u choose and feel at home            hoopdaddy



To far for us this weekend


----------



## hoopdaddy

Where are u located in s ga


----------



## GA DAWG

bad mojo said:


> Benji  it cant be that hard they wont hunt any futher than a 2 cell flashlite will shine


A 2 cell??? I figured a little ol LED light would be more than enough   Really though...Who has the hardest hunting BLUE male dog on the board? I'm talking about get gone..Get treed..Not something thats gonna check in and not something that needs its hand held to go and go and go!!! I dont mean go strike and take hours to get there..Get gone,strike a track and get treed FAST with the meat?? Who has him?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

hoopdaddy said:


> Where are u located in s ga



Ocilla


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> A 2 cell??? I figured a little ol LED light would be more than enough   Really though...Who has the hardest hunting BLUE male dog on the board? I'm talking about get gone..Get treed..Not something thats gonna check in and not something that needs its hand held to go and go and go!!! I dont mean go strike and take hours to get there..Get gone,strike a track and get treed FAST with the meat?? Who has him?



Blue Dog Mafia we have 2 sure nuff go getters Sam and Hub.....(Hub was hit by a train about 4 weeks ago ) Took him to sycamore last week for a buddy hunt and scored a +175 win..... Got some young dogs coming also that will put the meat up the tree also...

Sam is Qualified for the UKC world in Sept. also ....


----------



## Blue Iron

GA DAWG said:


> A 2 cell??? I figured a little ol LED light would be more than enough  Really though...Who has the hardest hunting BLUE male dog on the board? I'm talking about get gone..Get treed..Not something thats gonna check in and not something that needs its hand held to go and go and go!!! I dont mean go strike and take hours to get there..Get gone,strike a track and get treed FAST with the meat?? Who has him?


 
Anybody can come hunt with Brummy anytime, bring your best and we'll cut them.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Blue Iron said:


> Anybody can come hunt with Brummy anytime, bring your best and we'll cut them.



Bring him to Irwinville Aug 10th


----------



## locknut

Go hunting get struck get treed Blue dog:  Blue Bobby - Brian Gilley and Chip Stewart.  BUILT FOR A SCORECARD.


----------



## GA DAWG

locknut said:


> Go hunting get struck get treed Blue dog:  Blue Bobby - Brian Gilley and Chip Stewart.  BUILT FOR A SCORECARD.


I hunted with Bobby back when he was younger..Was not much then but I hear hes changed! I can promise if you breed these 2 your gonna have a first strike dog! Can you PM his number please?


----------



## GA DAWG

Blue Iron said:


> Anybody can come hunt with Brummy anytime, bring your best and we'll cut them.


I'm talking about somebody besides Brummy..They dont wanna breed everything to the same dog..They have also decided to wait till next go round to breed the one thats in now..You might not even have him by then..


----------



## all ticked up

if it works out next month u can see mine and decide for yourself put mine in his first pkc hunt this past sat nite was winning the cast and then got scratched along with a walker gyp that was coming  in or going out of heat the owner wouldn't tell us witch one but mine kept trying to ride her and she was offering it up so the judge put us both in the truck


----------



## GA DAWG

all ticked up said:


> if it works out next month u can see mine and decide for yourself put mine in his first pkc hunt this past sat nite was winning the cast and then got scratched along with a walker gyp that was coming  in or going out of heat the owner wouldn't tell us witch one but mine kept trying to ride her and she was offering it up so the judge put us both in the truck


Well you got shafted..Should have questioned it!!  Where is your wifes family located up this way?


----------



## Blue Iron

GA DAWG said:


> I'm talking about somebody besides Brummy..They dont wanna breed everything to the same dog..They have also decided to wait till next go round to breed the one thats in now..You might not even have him by then..


 
Yeah I talked to Justin. I might not, somebody with more money that sense comes by he can have a new home LOL.


----------



## Blue Iron

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Bring him to Irwinville Aug 10th


 
If I'm off these 6-7 day weeks at work I might just do that.


----------



## all ticked up

GA DAWG said:


> Well you got shafted..Should have questioned it!!  Where is your wifes family located up this way?



yea i did i got scratched for the 15 min rule she was in the box and he would not leave i can't blame him i guess we would have done the same if it had been a woman sitin on the box lol


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

all ticked up said:


> yea i did i got scratched for the 15 min rule she was in the box and he would not leave i can't blame him i guess we would have done the same if it had been a woman sitin on the box lol



Dang and I was all ready to send ya a Blue Dog Mafia  sticker and your PM to come and hunt with us


----------



## locknut

Brian Gilley #706-248-5690


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Pkc hunt Friday Albany taken Hub and Sam and then on to Fowlstown Ga for a 5am Ukc hunt Saturday ........... Ya'll come on with us.


----------



## Blue Iron

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Pkc hunt Friday Albany taken Hub and Sam and then on to Fowlstown Ga for a 5am Ukc hunt Saturday ........... Ya'll come on with us.


 
5AM UKC hunt?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Yep look it up on the UKC board

It gets daylight at 6:30 and its a 2hr hunt... 

Come on and hunt


----------



## GA DAWG

Blue Iron said:


> 5AM UKC hunt?


They have had this hunt for years! Its an annual thing I recken..Only one I ever heard of.


----------



## Rackbuster

My father had the best bluetick(any color hound)coonhound I have ever seen back in the early 90's.He was the best dog to train puppies with that there ever was.He was strictly coon and one heckuva kill dog.I would get tickled sometimes when other guys would bring their (supposedly) coonhounds and hunt with us.We would turn them out sometimes and wouldn't be long before they would be running.I would hear something coming thru the bushes and would look and ole blue would be coming up the road and go to the truck and get back in the dogbox.I would tell daddy and he would tell the others,boys your dogs on some junk.They would never believe us.Wouldn't be long before they would tree and we would go to them with blue still laying in the dogbox(door open).There would be a possum in the tree and the guys would start beating dogs.We would go back to the truck and get Blue out and send him back in.He might not open for 15 or 20 minutes but he would find a coon.It wouldn't be long before the other dogs would join in and we would get a coon.Daddy had 2 fine walkers before he died but they still couldn't compare to ole Blue.I don't remember Blue's name that was on the papers but he did have a good background on him.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

*Hardcore Blue Dog Mafia (Treein the Rickeys at 8:30 am)*

Albany Ga PKC last nite Hub 1st place and Sam 2nd place on his cast .

Then on to Fowlstown at 5am this mourn. did not hunt Hub , but Ole Sam put it to them boyz down South. Only dog in the ntch and reg cast to tree a coonand it came after day light 8:30 am ..............


"Rickeys we do not miss em"


So come on Walcur boyz lets cut them loose cause when the Blue Dog Mafia  hits the ground there ain't a Rickey we can't tree ........


Blue Dog Mafia  treein in your neck of the woods


----------



## GA DAWG

2ND in his CAST That dont count for nothing IF you aint 1st your last

We didnt have any off colored dogs win in our hunt last night..It was walkers took home the top honors.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> 2ND in his CAST That dont count for nothing IF you aint 1st your last
> 
> We didnt have any off colored dogs win in our hunt last night..It was walkers took home the top honors.



Ha haha
Laugh it up now that was only my first PkC hunt a lil shakey cause I had to judge also ... so go on and make fun all you want ......

You my friend will draw a Mafia member one day and we will show you what an OFF COLOR dog will do

And when that day does come you better have your big boy coon huntin drawers on


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Ha haha
> Laugh it up now that was only my first PkC hunt a lil shakey cause I had to judge also ... so go on and make fun all you want ......
> 
> You my friend will draw a Mafia member one day and we will show you what an OFF COLOR dog will do
> 
> And when that day does come you better have your big boy coon huntin drawers on




AND Those folks down there must not have real good sence..You can tell em I said that..You dont make a first timer a judge..IDIOTS!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> AND Those folks down there must not have real good sence..You can tell em I said that..You dont make a first timer a judge..IDIOTS!!!!!!!



I could really care less in what they do cause you will draw a Mafia member one day and I don't want no when they spank that Walcurs tail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> I could really care less in what they do cause you will draw a Mafia member one day and I don't want no when they spank that Walcurs tail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> I could really care less in what they do cause you will draw a Mafia member one day and I don't want no when they spank that Walcurs tail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



How does Muddy's new power hold up against the "Blue Dog Mafia"?  Hopefully we'll see you this weekend there bud!


----------



## willcox

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> How does Muddy's new power hold up against the "Blue Dog Mafia"?  Hopefully we'll see you this weekend there bud!



MUDDY BETTER GET SPONGE BOB AND SQUIDWARD TO COME HELP PATRICK OUT WHEN THE LITTLE BLUE DOG NAMED MUDDY BREAKS OUT HERE IN A FEW MONTHS


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

willcox said:


> MUDDY BETTER GET SPONGE BOB AND SQUIDWARD TO COME HELP PATRICK OUT WHEN THE LITTLE BLUE DOG NAMED MUDDY BREAKS OUT HERE IN A FEW MONTHS



Blue Dog Mafia is gaining fire power every day ..... If your a member of the Walcur Misfits then ya better be watchin over your shoulder cause we are comin with force


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> How does Muddy's new power hold up against the "Blue Dog Mafia"?  Hopefully we'll see you this weekend there bud!



He's scared 

I ain't huntin this weekend gotta work


----------



## locknut

Blue Dog Mafia is gonna be APE BAIT at Hazlehurst this weekend.


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts

You reckon if they hunt against Nut they will leave with blue balls?  LOL


----------



## GA DAWG

locknut said:


> Blue Dog Mafia is gonna be APE BAIT at Hazlehurst this weekend.


Be sure to let us know how many of these blue dawg mafia dogs you draw..Let us know how it goes IF any of them actually show up


----------



## willcox

OLE CHASE AND SAM BEEN AT THE HUNTS BUT HE HASNT MENTIONED SEEING ANY OF YOU THERE. COURSE I FORGOT YOU BOYS HAVE TO COMPUTER HUNT THIS TIME OF YEAR CAUSE YOU ARE SCARED OF THE SNAKES AND GATORS IN LAST 30 DAYS CHASE AND SAM $ 200 CHASE AND HUB $120 AND DERAILED A TRAIN  SO LETS SEE WHAT YALL BEEN WINNING!


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts

Don't worry there Wilcox,  I might have been layin low from the hunts lately, but that don't mean we ain't bustin the timber every nite kicking the moccasins and gators out of the way.  Chase has an alibi with work this weekend, whats your excuse.  With them nice hounds you always blowin up you could sure earn a lot of money this weekend.  $1500 added in Hazlehurst, come on!


----------



## GA DAWG

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> Don't worry there Wilcox,  I might have been layin low from the hunts lately, but that don't mean we ain't bustin the timber every nite kicking the moccasins and gators out of the way.  Chase has an alibi with work this weekend, whats your excuse.  With them nice hounds you always blowin up you could sure earn a lot of money this weekend.  $1500 added in Hazlehurst, come on!


----------



## locknut

2009 PKC Pro-Am Standings


Year 2009
Page 1 Of 1 (Total Records=37) 
Name Dog Name Breed Sex YB Won State 
Bryant Or Hayes SCH Stylish Banker Walker M 04 $1000 KY 
Boswell Or Sheffield PCH Lock Nut Walker M 01 $1000 GA 
Jack Maggard Ii CH Late Round Bound Walker M 07 $1000 SC 
Billy Burden SCH Flatrock Rain Drop Walker F 06 $1000 KY


----------



## willcox

GA DAWG said:


>



WELL I SEE GA DAWG IS STILL" ME TOO "ING IN TYPICAL WALKER FASHION.   GATORSUCKER OR WHATEVER ALL THE LEAVES ARE ON SO I DO EXPECT YOU TO COME ON OUT EVEN IF HE AINT BUT 3/4 LOL LOCKNUT CONGRATULATIONS ON THAT WIN . YOU AND MR PAUL MUST BE PROUD!


 GATORSUCKER MY EXCUSE IS 5 YOUNGUNS AND NO JOB.CANT AFFORD TO HIT ALL THE HUNTS BUT ME AND MY DOGS ARE LIKE A TURNIP PATCH WITH NO FENCE--- COME GET YOU A MESS ANYTIME


----------



## clp286

Aint gona be able 2 make the hunts this wkend in hazelhurst, my granny died in tn so im headed north. but 4 u mitchells maybe willcox will be able to bring sam over there and then u will be wantin to breed your STOCK to him then u will have 3/4 blue 1/4 english instead of that walcur bull jive


----------



## locknut

Willcox--------Paul ain't never had anything this good; only in his DREAMS!!!!!!!!!!!  Let's see now, Blue Dogs, unemployed, 5 kids.............hhhhmmmmmmm...................BETTER BE PLAYING THAT CASH 3 EVERY NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willcox

Dont need cash 3. Me and mine are getting by just fine without it! Just assumed it was paul my bad


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts

Got a few points to address real quick like.  

Point 1: 
Why would I not be there when the leaves are on since these walkers are such slick treers?  That just gives me all the more reason to be there accordin to the mafia! One thing you can rest assured of is that you can find me at the fairgrounds both nights this weekend and ill be more than happy to show you a little somethin if we draw out!


Point 2: 

Since we are clinging to buddies cast wins and money earned that gyp on the left has won $200 too...........62.5 times which equals out to $12500 so let's just don't venture down that road. 

Point 3: 
How can you get 3 quarters blue out of a cross when only one of them has blue in their pedigree?  And I hope this Sam you speak of is a female cause the only thing I despise worse than blue is a homo....lol

Point 4: 

I don't give a rats @$s what you think about my or any others dog, beat em and settle it!


----------



## locknut

Maybe I need some BLUE dogs.


----------



## clp286

lock nut if u got u some blue dogs that would be the biggest positive change in your life. there will be no more lying or walkin to slicks or callin mike vick 4 advice or confusing them 4 a stray dairy calf when they come by u in the woods. 

Gatorsucker dont get ya big girl panies in a wad, its all just fun and games.


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts

I'm good man I can take it......I know u aint serious cause you claim there's more than 1 good bootick within a 15 mile radius!!!!  Lol


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

locknut said:


> 2009 PKC Pro-Am Standings
> 
> 
> Year 2009
> Page 1 Of 1 (Total Records=37)
> Name Dog Name Breed Sex YB Won State
> Bryant Or Hayes SCH Stylish Banker Walker M 04 $1000 KY
> Boswell Or Sheffield PCH Lock Nut Walker M 01 $1000 GA
> Jack Maggard Ii CH Late Round Bound Walker M 07 $1000 SC
> Billy Burden SCH Flatrock Rain Drop Walker F 06 $1000 KY





I'm the guy that has to work and Chase is in TN with the passin of his Granny .....

Don't forget we are havin a PKC hunt in Irwinville Aug. 10th


----------



## all ticked up

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> I'm good man I can take it......I know u aint serious cause you claim there's more than 1 good bootick within a 15 mile radius!!!!  Lol



depends on where u r in south ga but i bet i got one within a  radius of you don't make no difference to me anytime any night well matter of fact im ready right now i got the land and ive already stomped out the snakes and the gators so you will be ok oh yea i hunted everyhunt within a 100 miles of here last fall and the only hound on here that i seen at any of them was the sam dog


----------



## all ticked up

willcox said:


> Dont need cash 3. Me and mine are getting by just fine without it!



been broke or whole lives aint we


----------



## GA DAWG

What all hunts did you hunt..UKC only? You aint gonna see your coondogs in ukc much..


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

all ticked up said:


> been broke or whole lives aint we



I'd rather be broke and hunt true Blueticks than be rich and hunt Walcurs any day of the week


----------



## all ticked up

GA DAWG said:


> What all hunts did you hunt..UKC only? You aint gonna see your coondogs in ukc much..



that was all i did didn't know much about pkc then but ill be there this fall


----------



## GA DAWG

I know one thing..ITS HOT up here and the blackberries are coming in..That means some rough walking...


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> I know one thing..ITS HOT up here and the blackberries are coming in..That means some rough walking...



Son HOT ain't the word I can use here cause at 11:30 pm last nite it was 91 and I ain't huntin in that kind of heat 4 sure


----------



## GA DAWG

At 5:52 pm its this in the shade here! Crazy hot here for this time of year...I cant stand it!!


----------



## ryan_beasley

How did ya'll do in hazlehurst?  Haven't heard any results yet.  Its a tough 2 hours with this heat regardless!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

ryan_beasley said:


> How did ya'll do in hazlehurst?  Haven't heard any results yet.  Its a tough 2 hours with this heat regardless!



The Mafia sat this hunt out ,had to work and had a death in the family and we found the third member DRUNK


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

locknut said:


> Blue Dog Mafia is gonna be APE BAIT at Hazlehurst this weekend.



Where you there ????????????


----------



## coondog1

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> The Mafia sat this hunt out ,had to work and had a death in the family and *we found the third member *DRUNK


 

Yall will learn those blues will drive ya to drinking!


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts

Two of our three made final 4 appearances...the other made a strong running in the first hour and a half on Saturday night but came off flat the last 30 and lost a nail bitter.


----------



## GA DAWG

Which 2 ?  Did any bluedogs even show up


----------



## Benjie Boswell

how did Hannah do? was she there?


----------



## back nine

I hunted a pup that is out of the same cross as hanna. She did pretty good but I lost it for her. She was treed deep with the other dogs and I couldn't tell if she was there or not so I held off. I was holding 100 strike and the coon was seen so it costed me big time. Both of the trees she was on had coons. The other dogs made some "circle" trees but she wouldn't hook with them. All and all I was pleased with her performance. Just turned a year old last week


----------



## GA DAWG

back nine said:


> I hunted a pup that is out of the same cross as hanna. She did pretty good but I lost it for her. She was treed deep with the other dogs and I couldn't tell if she was there or not so I held off. I was holding 100 strike and the coon was seen so it costed me big time. Both of the trees she was on had coons. The other dogs made some "circle" trees but she wouldn't hook with them. All and all I was pleased with her performance. Just turned a year old last week


Ouch..You should have treed her for a quarter and protected that 100 strike but I guess you know that by now..Sounds like she did a great job for a young pup!!!!!!


----------



## back nine

yea, I wasn't thinking. Thats one of those times you kick yourself in the butt. Definitely a mistake I won't make again. Live and learn


----------



## ryan_beasley

Ole back nine is the sleeper!  Don't post any trash talk just let the hounds talk for themselves!  I respect that and congrats.  Its tough in this heat on any dog.   Don't sweat handler error.  Your dog will cover your mistakes a time or 2 down the road.  Its just hunting.  Congrats again!


----------



## back nine

Appreciate it. I haven't been hunting hanna alot lately due to the heat and gators where I hunt so I just took my chances with the lil sis


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts

GA DAWG said:


> Which 2 ?  Did any bluedogs even show up



Phear and flat tire...other pup just didn't last the whole two hours but looked good the first hour and a half.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

back nine said:


> I hunted a pup that is out of the same cross as hanna. She did pretty good but I lost it for her. She was treed deep with the other dogs and I couldn't tell if she was there or not so I held off. I was holding 100 strike and the coon was seen so it costed me big time. Both of the trees she was on had coons. The other dogs made some "circle" trees but she wouldn't hook with them. All and all I was pleased with her performance. Just turned a year old last week



Sounds like she is gonna be just as good as Hanna


----------



## HOGHUNTER64

Yall boys  want to let a plott dog in on this hunt


----------



## GA DAWG

HOGHUNTER64 said:


> Yall boys  want to let a plott dog in on this hunt


 A what?? You know we are talking about coonhunting dont ya?


----------



## deramey67

my dad has a plott dog that can get it done and have the meat nothing wrong with them plotts.


----------

